# How long does it normally take to receive your TTOC bits?



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

I recently paid for my new TTOC membership.I received various emails but not got anything in the post yet.Did it take long for all you other members to get your stuff through?
Just wanna stick me TTOC sticker in the window with pride :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Membership packs should arrive within 4 weeks from payment receipt.

Merchandise can be shorter or longer depending if it's in stock or not (or in the case of keyrings if Dave's gone on holiday :wink: )
Damon was supposed to be sorting a load over the last few days so hopefully yours is on its way ( so long as your payment has been received).

We are all volunteers with day jobs fella and do this in our spare time to do something for the TT community and for others less fortunate - not Scooby drivers but the last charities have been the NSPCC and Changing Faces - bear with us and it'll get sorted :wink:

By the way, there are Committee vacancies if anyone would like to apply


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

No worries at all.Its just things have a habit of disappearing in the post when on thier way to me.Especially if it seems like there something worth nicking inside.occupational hazard im affraid.
thanks for the reply

john

_TT_ heHornster

P.s What positions are the vacancies for??


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

thehornster said:


> No worries at all.Its just things have a habit of disappearing in the post when on thier way to me.Especially if it seems like there something worth nicking inside.occupational hazard im affraid.
> thanks for the reply
> 
> john
> ...


Tell me about it - that's why we had to start sending things signed for! There's a postie in Northampton that must have half a dozen TTOC badges on his bike by now!

PM Nutts re the roles - he knows the latest, we are in discussion re a new Treasurer as various moves are afoot.

Also PM me with your details and I'll check what's happening in the shop on your order


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Hornster apply to be the LEEK rep  :lol: :lol: Afterall you are our leader :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Hornster apply to be the LEEK rep  :lol: :lol: Afterall you are our leader :lol:


Hahaha..... :lol: :lol: Funny enough i wouldn't mind.But i think there is already a southeast rep Ronin i think.

_TT_ heHornster


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Yes but i think those meets are miles away from us..We need a LEEK rep.


----------

